# ME regional: SCH USA



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

any one going?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Good friend and club member is competing, but unfortunately we can't make the trip to watch and support her.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Chris,

Gabor is up there this afternoon with all but Enzo. Cara, Enzo and I are driving up tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Hope you all have a safe trip and a good time!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck and best wishes to all that are going, Eh?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Not competing; just supporting friends that are and catching up with other friends, supporting the club.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What a exceptionally run trial. Mid-Ohio SchH Club did a wonderful job. Things ran on time, food on the grounds, fantastic judges' dinner Saturday night, great raffle...... The trial was VERY handler friendly, excellent helper work and foul weather. LOL Had a great time.

Vala had a blast. She got to be the warm up dog for the helpers each day and then we played dummy dog for the last dog (female in heat) in obedience.

Good to see you Sue. Hope you made it home safely.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I agree with Lisa. VERY well run event. Excellent helper work; Sean (front half) did an incredible job. He gets better each time.

Vala was smiling .

Lisa's little black male almost did not make it back in her vehicle - he should have been in Nashville now.... Outgoing, pushy, open 6.5 month old. Struture, coat, bone, stop - Lisa, you should be very proud of that breeding.

Great to see friends and good work. Some really nice handler and dog work - kudos to Mohawk John and his mal.

Got to see Tobi and Roni; Tobi got a huge round of applause for his courage test. Very nice dog with a lot of attitude and presence.

More later. Off to work early!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you Sue. I really like the big dope.







I have to tell you though, I didn't want people looking shocked that he is ONLY 6 months and commenting that he is going to be big. I can barely hold him now.







Hopefully you will be at the Nationals. I'll have one of his sisters with me.

Michigan took home both the first and third placements.







I think my favorite dog was Jim Alloway's Tino. What a powerful dog and gorgeous. The helper's favorite was youth handler Sydney Wagner's Mal female, Temple of the Tree's A Sweet Pea. What a pistol. Sweet Pea does not fit her when she is on the field.







Sydney's dad is showing Sweet Pea's son, Augustus Caesar Haus Wagner, and he is also a super nice dog. LOTS of power in the blind. It is good to see people trialing dogs from their own breedings.


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

where are the results posted?Thanks.My friend Mike and his big boy Eric did really well..I love his dog what a beautiful boy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.mideastregional.com/mer2008/results.aspx


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: johnkelliewhere are the results posted?Thanks.My friend Mike and his big boy Eric did really well..I love his dog what a beautiful boy.


They did great! Mike and Eric (Fantom v Waldestraum) really put on a show. High HOT, High Protection and High in Trial. I need to find my baby photos of Eric! Mike's done a tremendous job with Eric - they work very harmoniously with each other! 

Charlie did a super job with photos. Photos of Mike and Eric as well as all competitors can be seen here: http://www.mytrialphotos.com/mer2009/

Hey Lisa, it was great to meet you


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You too, Karla. It was great being able to finally put a face with the name.


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

Thanks for results and pix.And Karla I do believe Eric is out of one of your breedings is that correct?i THink i need a female out of Eric,at the risk of my dh divorcing me since we already have 5 dogs hee hee but what is 1 more in the mix


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Those F litter babies.







One day I will see Eric working in person. At only 28 months of age Eric has many working years ahead of him. I am sure he and Mike will be very successful together in the years to come.


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

Yes, Kellie, he's from our F litter out of Thea v. Grantschener Weg (an Olex daughter) and Falk v.d. Wolfen. A lot of super puppies in that litter! Jesusica from this board has a super littermate, Flash and we have Finn - or rather I should say Mark has Finn who is up in Michigan this week to put the 3 on our black female Vienna this weekend (another Olex daughter). There are a few more in the midwest. 

We discussed the breed survey with Mike and hopefully he will get his rating and survey by the end of this year. I know someone was there discussing a breeding with him and we are thinking of doing the same with our Hasko daughter, Cita, next summer. 

Both Mike and Fantom are just super... Its nice to see such a well made match









I'll have to dig out some baby photos of Fantom (Eric!). He's always had superb pigment and nice hair









Edited to add: Oops, Jessica, didn't see your post - slow and intermitent internet <ugh> And yes, those F litter babies


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

Yes I have watched Eric all through his training,actually he would have been a nice ring dog we tried to get Mike to do ring with him but to no avail.He was a beautiful puppy as well.Very good is Mark trialing at Gustavo's this weekend and if so what day and what level?I am going to try and watch some it on sunday.We train on sat.


----------



## Court (Nov 17, 2011)

I have two Eric kids Male and Female. LOVE THEM, he is a fantastic male and brings a lot to the breeding. My male from him is so much like his father but has the best of his mothers traits!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This thread is more than 3 years old.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Yes, but Eric is a great dog that consistently does well


----------



## Court (Nov 17, 2011)

I know, I just had to comment. I love Eric! 



lhczth said:


> This thread is more than 3 years old.


----------

